# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Robin Hanson

## Airicist

Personal website - robinhanson.com

facebook.com/robin.hanson.754

twitter.com/robinhanson

linkedin.com/in/robin-hanson-5156b

Robin Hanson on Wikipedia

Projects:

Book "The Age of Em: Work, Love and Life when Robots Rule the Earth", 2016

Overcoming Bias, blog

----------


## Airicist

The Next Great Era: Envisioning A Robot Society: Robin Hanson at TEDxTallinn

Published on Aug 29, 2013




> Robin Hanson is a Professor of Economics at the George Mason University in the US and a researcher at the Future of Humanity Institute at Oxford University. He is an expert on prediction markets and the social implications of future technologies, e.g. artificial intelligence and nano-technology and their influence on the economy and society. Politically he supports futarchy -- a society where policy decisions are made based on open prediction markets.
> 
> Robin has a diverse background: he has a Bachelor's and Master's degree in physics but a PhD in social sciences. Robin has researched the artificial intelligence and Bayesian statistics at NASA and developed a prediction market predicting the political stability, economic growth and military activity of foreign countries for the US Department of Defense. Robin's ideas often cause controversial reactions and he wishes to find ways to more effectively decentralize the government's tasks.

----------


## Airicist

The great filter | Robin Hanson | TEDxLimassol

Published on Dec 30, 2014




> This talk was given at a local TEDx event, produced independently of the TED Conferences. "The earth is flat”. “Home computers are useless”. “Humanity is condemned to be starved”. “Women are born inferior”. Throughout the years, pioneering scientific discoveries overturn established theories, vibrant societies transcend dominant perceptions, bold individuals expand physical and intellectual limits proving everything wrong: This is the way in which we seek to improve our lives and to deepen the understanding of the world around us. At TEDxLimassol we are searching for the next refute in small and large things: In the universe and subatomic particles. In our societies and in our bodies. In our behavior, attitudes and perceptions. In our mental, physical and personal capabilities. Proving everything wrong is always the right thing to do. 
> *Where there is doubt, there is freedom.
> 
> Robin Hanson is an associate professor of economics at George Mason University, a research associate at the Future of Humanity Institute of Oxford University, and chief scientist at Consensus Point. After receiving his Ph.D. in social science from the California Institute of Technology in 1997, Robin was a Robert Wood Johnson Foundation health policy scholar at the University of California at Berkeley. In 1984, Robin received a masters in physics and a masters in the philosophy of science from the University of Chicago, and afterward spent nine years researching artificial intelligence, Bayesian statistics, and hypertext publishing at Lockheed, NASA, and independently.
> 
> Robin has over 70 publications, and has pioneered prediction markets since 1988, being a principal architect of the first internal corporate markets, at Xanadu in 1990, of the first web markets, the Foresight Exchange since 1994, of DARPA’s Policy Analysis Market, from 2001 to 2003, and of Daggre/Scicast, since 2010.

----------

